# 9mm Luger



## rdabpenman (Aug 30, 2015)

Gun Show key rings.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Key%20Rings%20and%20Holders/DSC01097%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Key%20Rings%20and%20Holders/DSC01101%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2015)

Those are sharp. I bet they sell out quickly!


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice Les


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

very nice 
you've been giving me some great ideas lately with all your bullet pieces, especially those very cool earrings
we've got a very active gun community here, my bolt action pens are popular at a local gun range .....
care to share what kind of pricing structure you get for these and your studded earrings ?
pretty soon I'm not gonna be able to turn for a while, looking for something to fill the void and keep me productive ;-)


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 30, 2015)

Les, those are sharp!! I would really be interested in making a few. If you made these from bare 9mm and parts, I would love to see your process. If you bought some or all parts I would like a link to the vendor. 

Your work is always eye catching.


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 30, 2015)

Very cool Les! Should be popular seller...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Very cool Les. 
Looks like you have sparked a few eyeballs here. I think it's official now.....you have your own groupies....


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2015)

WOW Les. You have been busy. Superb work.


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 31, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> Les, those are sharp!! I would really be interested in making a few. If you made these from bare 9mm and parts, I would love to see your process. If you bought some or all parts I would like a link to the vendor.
> 
> Your work is always eye catching.



Allen,
I buy new Brass casings and FMJ bullets from my local gun/ammo supply store.
I get my Swivel key ring kits from Lee Valley.
Polish the brass casing on my lathe with Autosol metal polish.
Drill out the casing primer pocket to 15/64"
Press the key ring swivel into the 15/64" primer pocket hole
Press the bullet into the casing neck to get a total bullet length of 1.169"
To help avoid tarnishing I apply 4 coats of lacquer using my "Dipping Method".

Les

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 31, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> very nice
> you've been giving me some great ideas lately with all your bullet pieces, especially those very cool earrings
> we've got a very active gun community here, my bolt action pens are popular at a local gun range .....
> care to share what kind of pricing structure you get for these and your studded earrings ?
> pretty soon I'm not gonna be able to turn for a while, looking for something to fill the void and keep me productive ;-)



Jerry,
PM sent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

